# Notes from kids



## Cat Dancer (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the freeloader one. 

20 Real Hilarious and Clever Notes From Children - This is Our Future


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 11, 2013)

1000 points for 

"this tast horable"


----------

